# 3 white virtical lines means girl 2 horizontal lines means boy?!?!?! Please help!!!



## Babyfor2

So I had my 15 week ultrasound and the tech spent a solid 5 or 10 minutes looking at the sex alone. (It took about 20 minutes to actually get baby to open the legs and show the goods!)There was absolutely no penis at all or nub of any sort. It just worried me that there was 2 white horizontal lines instead of 3 vertical ones, so I looked online. That's where I found the 2 line 3 lines thing. Idk if it has any truth to it, does anyone else know of this? I've never seen anyone so sure of anything in my entire life as she was that I was having a girl. I just want a girl so bad and have always thought it was a girl and it would break my heart to get attached to a gender that is not my baby's. I really do need advice ill post some pics. Thank you all! Ps. The first pic below is just showing that there was no nub. She did not do the gender scan in 3d she just flipped to it to get a different look.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 52


----------



## Babyfor2

This has to be a vagina right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Babyfor2

See what I mean 2 horizontal lines, the third one is the top of the pubic area.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 64


----------



## lucky_star

I don't think for a girl you will always see the three lines. That defiantly a girl!


----------



## GlassPeony

That looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Lh8609

Yep girly


----------



## girlnboots

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/PART_1369087749955_zps791dd4d5.jpg

There's my 3 lines. Looks like yours is just missing the middle line. Might just be a rough picture. Looks like a girl to me though!


----------



## krys

Yes, I think she's definitely a girly!


----------



## Babyfor2

Thanks everyone! I guess I'm just really afraid that ill go to my 20 week appointment and they will say nope it's a boy! I think ill die. I've already thought it was a girl through this whole pregnancy, then found out it was a girl! So to find out its a boy would not be easy for me.


----------

